# Conte all’Inter: ci siamo.



## admin (9 Maggio 2019)

Ancora news da Sky sul futuro di Antonio Conte. Secondo Di Marzio l’ex Chelsea è ad un passo dall’Inter, indipendentemente dal futuro di Allegri alla Juve. La chiusura dell’affare già nei prossimi giorni.


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora news da Sky sul futuro di Antonio Conte. Secondo Di Marzio l’ex Chelsea è ad un passo dall’Inter, indipendentemente dal futuro di Allegri alla Juve. La chiusura dell’affare già nei prossimi giorni.



E fu così che si sgamarono anche le menzogne targate Elliott.

Siamo rovinati.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Maggio 2019)

Conte a loro e noi Di Francesco.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora news da Sky sul futuro di Antonio Conte. Secondo Di Marzio l’ex Chelsea è ad un passo dall’Inter, indipendentemente dal futuro di Allegri alla Juve. La chiusura dell’affare già nei prossimi giorni.



Nulla di nuovo. Si sapeva. Adesso preghiamo per Gasperini. Altrimenti ci tocca Wenger o di Francesco


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2019)

Da una parte c’e Marotta, dall’altra Gazidis. Già da questo uno sveglio dovrebbe capire la portata dei rispettivi progetti.


----------



## fra29 (9 Maggio 2019)

Disastro. Andare avanti è sempre più dura, quasi impossibile..


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> E fu così che si sgamarono anche le menzogne targate Elliott.
> 
> Siamo rovinati.



Eh ma Elliott distruggerà la Uefa. Cit. 
Mi ricordo quando si insediarono, che scrissi di non farsi prendere per il mulo ancora una volta, in quanto Elliott è semplicemente l'altra faccia della stessa medaglia del cinefake. Ma niente da fare. Critiche ed insulti 
Comunque non ci resta che aspettare una nuova proprietà. Non ci sono alternative.


----------



## juventino (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora news da Sky sul futuro di Antonio Conte. Secondo Di Marzio l’ex Chelsea è ad un passo dall’Inter, indipendentemente dal futuro di Allegri alla Juve. La chiusura dell’affare già nei prossimi giorni.



Meglio così, non era assolutamente ciò che ci serve. Allegri va sicuramente cambiato, ma non con Conte.


----------



## alcyppa (9 Maggio 2019)

Che andassero a remengo tutti.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Meglio così, non era assolutamente ciò che ci serve. Allegri va sicuramente cambiato, ma non con Conte.



Rosico perché secondo me se non rimane acciughina prendete pochettino.


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2019)

Se solo avessimo una tifoseria...

Al Milan ormai non è rimasto più nulla. Quel maledetto ha fatto tabula rasa.


----------



## juventino (9 Maggio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Rosico perché secondo me se non rimane acciughina prendete pochettino.



Ormai lo sanno pure i sassi che Agnelli vuole Guardiola, ma francamente strapparlo al City mi sembra fantascienza. Pochettino (che ha pure aperto all’addio agli Spurs) potrebbe davvero diventare un serio candidato perché decisamente più fattibile.


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2019)

Con Pochettino alla Juve e Conte all’Inter, lo scudetto lo vince l’Inter. Ci metto la mano sul fuoco.


----------



## Aron (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora news da Sky sul futuro di Antonio Conte. Secondo Di Marzio l’ex Chelsea è ad un passo dall’Inter, indipendentemente dal futuro di Allegri alla Juve. La chiusura dell’affare già nei prossimi giorni.



L’abbiamo detto molte volte: “con tutte le occasioni perse per ingaggiare Conte, finiremo un giorno per consegnarlo all’Inter”.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Maggio 2019)

Comunque ormai prevedere gli scenari futuri del Milan è diventato facilissimo, accade sempre la cosa più disastrosa possibile.
Secondo me ai primi di Agosto staremo ancora combattendo con la Uefa, o meglio ci vogliono far credere di essere ostacolati dalla Uefa per non fare mercato, così hanno la scusa pronta anche quest'estate. Il fair play finanziario è veramente una manna dal cielo per questi personaggi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> E fu così che si sgamarono anche le menzogne targate Elliott.
> 
> Siamo rovinati.




Se le cose stanno così e noi non prendiamo almeno uno come Sarri, Pochettino o Ten Hag, siamo rovinati sul serio.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ormai lo sanno pure i sassi che Agnelli vuole Guardiola, ma francamente strapparlo al City mi sembra fantascienza. Pochettino (che ha pure aperto all’addio agli Spurs) potrebbe davvero diventare un serio candidato perché decisamente più fattibile.



Ma quale guardiola dai. Dovreste cambiare 15 giocatori. 
E comunque lui non vuole andare via, ancora non ha finito al city.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Eh ma Elliott distruggerà la Uefa. Cit.
> Mi ricordo quando si insediarono, che scrissi di non farsi prendere per il mulo ancora una volta, in quanto Elliott è semplicemente l'altra faccia della stessa medaglia del cinefake. Ma niente da fare. Critiche ed insulti
> Comunque non ci resta che aspettare una nuova proprietà. Non ci sono alternative.



No, non ci resta che aspettare il 2024, da lì cambieranno molte cose con la SuperCL alla quale parteciperemo e lo stadio di proprietà. Fino ad allora temo toccherà stringere i denti, ma da allora in poi il ridicolo Milanino che stiamo vedendo dal 2012 ad oggi sparirà, grazie a Dio.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Con Pochettino alla Juve e Conte all’Inter, lo scudetto lo vince l’Inter. Ci metto la mano sul fuoco.



L'Inter farà una bella squadra con conte. Non ci sono dubbi. Già solo la difesa Godin skriniar e de vrj è più forte di quella gobba. Qualcuno a centrocampo e attacco lo prendono e con conte volano.


----------



## juventino (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Con Pochettino alla Juve e Conte all’Inter, lo scudetto lo vince l’Inter. Ci metto la mano sul fuoco.



Boss, sono onesto: a me fregherebbe poco o nulla. Abbiamo vinto 8 campionati di fila (con tre double consecutivi), ma che dobbiamo dimostrare ancora in Italia?
Non vinciamo una coppa europea da quasi 25 anni, pratichiamo un calcio vecchio ed anacronistico figlio di una tradizione difensivista che da noi va avanti dai tempi del Trap (40 anni!!!). I tifosi sono stufi marci e arrivare al punto di non celebrare più nemmeno i propri scudetti e di bestemmiare per il non-gioco della squadra nonostante le vittorie è tremendamente frustrante.
La Juve ha bisogno di uno scossone pesante a livello di cultura sportiva, anche a costo di lasciare qualcosa agli altri.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> No, non ci resta che aspettare il 2024, da lì cambieranno molte cose con la SuperCL alla quale parteciperemo e lo stadio di proprietà. Fino ad allora temo toccherà stringere i denti, ma da allora in poi il ridicolo Milanino che stiamo vedendo dal 2012 ad oggi sparirà, grazie a Dio.



Ci vogliono 5 anni. E il "progetto" Elliot credo sia quasi finito. Massimo un anno e questi spariscono se le cose vanno male.


----------



## juventino (9 Maggio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma quale guardiola dai. Dovreste cambiare 15 giocatori.
> E comunque lui non vuole andare via, ancora non ha finito al city.



Ma infatti sono il primo a dire che è fantascienza.
La Juve una svolta la deve dare e se non è Pep allora deve essere un allenatore di quel tipo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ci vogliono 5 anni. E il "progetto" Elliot credo sia quasi finito. Massimo un anno e questi spariscono se le cose vanno male.



Eh lo so, per questo dico di tenere duro e stringere i denti, non credo che Elliot ci mandi in fallimento se non altro.

Comunque sono d’accordo anche io che se non è una proprietà seria meglio levino il disturbo subito e vendano, volevo dire che per tornare a vedere il Milan, il vero Milan, toccherà aspettare fino al ‘24 secondo me.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma infatti sono il primo a dire che è fantascienza.
> La Juve una svolta la deve dare e se non è Pep allora deve essere un allenatore di quel tipo.



Infatti secondo me pochettino potrebbe essere il candidato giusto. Occhio pure a Deschamps e il tedesco low.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

Io credo che Conte tornerà alla Juve invece, non vedo grandi possibilità per l’Inter.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Eh lo so, per questo dico di tenere duro e stringere i denti, non credo che Elliot ci mandi in fallimento se non altro.
> 
> Comunque sono d’accordo anche io che se non è una proprietà seria meglio levino il disturbo subito e vendano, volevo dire che per tornare a vedere il Milan, il vero Milan, toccherà aspettare fino al ‘24 secondo me.



Allora mi troverò un altro hobby in questi prossimi 5 anni.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Allora mi troverò un altro hobby in questi prossimi 5 anni.



Speriamo che non ci tocchi aspettare un lustro, concordo, la mia in realtà voleva essere una rassicurazione per chi teme di farsi 40 anni a vedere gli altri vincere con noi che diventiamo la Pro Vercelli d’Europa. Grazie a Dio non andrà così. 

Siamo passati attraverso la serie B, passeremo attraverso anche il ridicolo e squallido “Milan” che ci ha lasciato Berlusconi dal 2012 in poi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Speriamo che non ci tocchi aspettare un lustro, concordo, la mia in realtà voleva essere una rassicurazione per chi teme di farsi 40 anni a vedere gli altri vincere con noi che diventiamo la Pro Vercelli d’Europa. Grazie a Dio non andrà così.



Come fai a dirlo? Per me siamo già una nobile decaduta da anni e non ci rialzeremo mai più a meno che non venga gente disposta a vincere e non a partecipare.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Come fai a dirlo? Per me siamo già una nobile decaduta da anni e non ci rialzeremo mai più a meno che non venga gente disposta a vincere e non a partecipare.



Avere gente disposta a vincere e non a partecipare è necessario, ma Elliot è sempre stato una proprietà di transizione, sono convinto che la prossima proprietà sarà degna dell’AC Milan.

Anche perché non prendi un club che parteciperà alla SuperCL se vuoi solo “partecipare” 

Elliot non è qui per restare, grazie a Dio.


----------



## MarcoG (9 Maggio 2019)

Sorrido al pensiero di Conte considerato quasi più di CR7. Mi ricordate quante champion's ha vinto? Mi ricordate il bel gioco di Conte?

Ci sono duecento allenatori, almeno una decina top, ed almeno metà di questi sono più allenatori di Conte, per esperienza e curriculum. 
State tranquilli, che se non viene Conte al Milan non esplode il mondo, evitiamo solo di avere un juventino in panchina.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Meglio così, non era assolutamente ciò che ci serve. Allegri va sicuramente cambiato, ma non con Conte.



Piano piano che poi ci rimani male 
Facciamo come ronaldo come l’anno scorso? Non sa nulla sky


----------



## hakaishin (9 Maggio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> L'Inter farà una bella squadra con conte. Non ci sono dubbi. Già solo la difesa Godin skriniar e de vrj è più forte di quella gobba. Qualcuno a centrocampo e attacco lo prendono e con conte volano.



Vedremo. L’inter non mi sembra proprio uno squadrone. Quest’anno dovevano essere fortissimi...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora news da Sky sul futuro di Antonio Conte. Secondo Di Marzio l’ex Chelsea è ad un passo dall’Inter, indipendentemente dal futuro di Allegri alla Juve. La chiusura dell’affare già nei prossimi giorni.


Conte all’Inter certifica la poca serietà del “progetto” Elliott. Elliott, come ho sempre detto da quando si è insediato, è un fondo speculativo che nel calcio non aveva alcuna esperienza. Si è affidato a Gazidis, sperando che facesse miracoli, ma gli sponsor arrivano se investi e crei un Milan competitivo. Senza Milan competitivo il fatturato non cresce, ci puoi mettere pure il padre eterno a fare merchandising, ma non crescerà. Quindi inutile parlare di programmi se non investi, non si scappa.


----------



## Igniorante (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Con Pochettino alla Juve e Conte all’Inter, lo scudetto lo vince l’Inter. Ci metto la mano sul fuoco.



Dipende, la qualità dei titolari e dell riserve non è paragonabile però un allenatore straniero potrebbe incontrare delle difficoltà, specie al primo anno, mentre invece Conte sono sicuro che farà bene da subito. 
In ogni caso la nostra prossima stagione finisce esattamente alle con l'annuncio di Conte all'Inda, questo è palese.


----------



## Pitermilanista (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> E fu così che si sgamarono anche le menzogne targate Elliott.
> 
> Siamo rovinati.



Ancora con Elliot? Elliot fa da schermo ad un investitore misterioso (chissà mai chi sarà), e la gestione del Milan a perfettamente in linea con le sue aspettative e richieste.. Come dal 2012.
Un genio assoluto, perché ora gli improperi per la ridicola gestione societaria e sportiva li fa indirizzare a un hedge fund a cui del Milan non frega una benemerita mazza....


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Eh ma Elliott distruggerà la Uefa. Cit.
> Mi ricordo quando si insediarono, che scrissi di non farsi prendere per il mulo ancora una volta, in quanto *Elliott è semplicemente l'altra faccia della stessa medaglia del cinefake*. Ma niente da fare. Critiche ed insulti
> Comunque non ci resta che aspettare una nuova proprietà. Non ci sono alternative.



Vabbé dai raga dopo una stagione intera passata a parlare solo di aumenti di capitale e soldi che spuntano non si sa da dove, sempre nell'idea che al prossimo step saltasse tutto e culminata con una squalifica dalle coppe sentire cose così è davvero ingiusto..Elliott non è lo sceicco (mettetevela via, allo sceicco il Milan non interessa, non verrà MAI come mai verrà un altro mecenate cacasoldi) ma è una proprietà solida e seria che sta ristrutturando il club..

Quanto ai progetti: scusate ma* quello dell'inter parte almeno 4 anni prima del nostro*, con la prima cessione a Tohir hanno iniziato la ristrutturazione, sono quindi passati da 3 stagioni a una proprietà ricca e seria..e comunque sono 10 anni che non alzano mezzo trofeo..noi fino a 2 stagioni fa eravamo nel limbo dei closing gestiti da uno psicolabile, poi un anno in mano ad un signore impresentabile sotto la gestione di due incapaci e adesso siamo da una stagione in mani serie, ma pieni di problemi pregressi..
Pretendere che il nostro progetto oggi sia appetibile come quello dell'Inter fa non tanto sorridere, quanto incavolare perché si pretende l'impossibile..

Prendetevela con chi ha atteso 5 anni a metterci in vendita, poi ne ha persi altri due a cercare "l'acquirente giusto" per poi mollarci con uno che poco poco ci riportava in tribunale (sarebbe successo senza il cambio societario ricordatevelo bene)

Mettetevi l'animo in pace e ritrovate l'anima dei tifosi..qualcuno questa maglia l'ha tifata anche in B..io ho solo chiesto serietà e rivedere un Milan che prova a giocare e dire la sua, per adesso mi basta visto che veniamo da 8-9 anni indegni


----------



## Beppe85 (9 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io credo che Conte tornerà alla Juve invece, non vedo grandi possibilità per l’Inter.



Conte all'Inter e Spalletti al Milan? Cosa ne pensate? Vi piacerebbe?


----------



## jacky (9 Maggio 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Conte all'Inter e Spalletti al Milan? Cosa ne pensate? Vi piacerebbe?



Se non si può arrivare a Conte e Sarri, Spalletti va super bene.
Io vedo tanto nell'Inter, nonostante l'assenza di Icardi e un rendimento di Perisic da 4.
Molti interisti si lamentano, ma l'Inter ha dominato le ultime 3 gare con Roma, Juventus e Udinese rischiando pochissimo.
Se crei 6 e subisci 2 e la partita finisce 1-1 la colpa non è di certo dell'allenatore.

A me piace, detto questo farsi sfuggire Conte sarebbe un peccato mortale.


----------



## sunburn (9 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma infatti sono il primo a dire che è fantascienza.
> La Juve una svolta la deve dare e se non è Pep allora deve essere un allenatore di quel tipo.


Ragionando a logica. La Juventus ha finito la stagione da un paio di settimane e avrebbe già potuto annunciare senza problemi la separazione da Allegri. Per una questione di immagine, non poteva però permettersi di rimanere a lungo senza aver annunciato il nuovo allenatore. Se il nuovo allenatore fosse Conte, quindi un allenatore libero, perché non fare i relativi annunci subito? Quindi, probabilmente, Agnelli è già in parola con un allenatore che non ha ancora finito la stagione e che, quindi, non può annunciare pubblicamente la sua intenzione di cambiare club.
Questa è la conclusione a cui si può giungere mettendo insieme i pochissimi indizi a disposizione. Poi, tutto può essere.


----------



## MarcoG (9 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ragionando a logica. La Juventus ha finito la stagione da un paio di settimane e avrebbe già potuto annunciare senza problemi la separazione da Allegri. Per una questione di immagine, non poteva però permettersi di rimanere a lungo senza aver annunciato il nuovo allenatore. Se il nuovo allenatore fosse Conte, quindi un allenatore libero, perché non fare i relativi annunci subito? Quindi, probabilmente, Agnelli è già in parola con un allenatore che non ha ancora finito la stagione e che, quindi, non può annunciare pubblicamente la sua intenzione di cambiare club.
> Questa è la conclusione a cui si può giungere mettendo insieme i pochissimi indizi a disposizione. Poi, tutto può essere.



A me la cosa che Agnelli metta da parte il suo orgoglio ed ego smisurato per andare a prendere uno che li ha lasciati di punto in bianco qualche anno fa non convince proprio.
Non vedo neanche Marotta fare i salti mortali per prendere un allenatore come Conte quando ha in casa Spalletti che ha raggiunto ogni obiettivo prefissato e ha un contratto particolarmente importante.
Poi, come ben dici, tutto può essere.


----------



## juventino (9 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ragionando a logica. La Juventus ha finito la stagione da un paio di settimane e avrebbe già potuto annunciare senza problemi la separazione da Allegri. Per una questione di immagine, non poteva però permettersi di rimanere a lungo senza aver annunciato il nuovo allenatore. Se il nuovo allenatore fosse Conte, quindi un allenatore libero, perché non fare i relativi annunci subito? Quindi, probabilmente, Agnelli è già in parola con un allenatore che non ha ancora finito la stagione e che, quindi, non può annunciare pubblicamente la sua intenzione di cambiare club.
> Questa è la conclusione a cui si può giungere mettendo insieme i pochissimi indizi a disposizione. Poi, tutto può essere.



È esattamente quello che penso anche io. La domanda è: chi?


----------



## AndrasWave (9 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbé dai raga dopo una stagione intera passata a parlare solo di aumenti di capitale e soldi che spuntano non si sa da dove, sempre nell'idea che al prossimo step saltasse tutto e culminata con una squalifica dalle coppe sentire cose così è davvero ingiusto..Elliott non è lo sceicco (mettetevela via, allo sceicco il Milan non interessa, non verrà MAI come mai verrà un altro mecenate cacasoldi) ma è una proprietà solida e seria che sta ristrutturando il club..
> 
> Quanto ai progetti: scusate ma* quello dell'inter parte almeno 4 anni prima del nostro*, con la prima cessione a Tohir hanno iniziato la ristrutturazione, sono quindi passati da 3 stagioni a una proprietà ricca e seria..e comunque sono 10 anni che non alzano mezzo trofeo..noi fino a 2 stagioni fa eravamo nel limbo dei closing gestiti da uno psicolabile, poi un anno in mano ad un signore impresentabile sotto la gestione di due incapaci e adesso siamo da una stagione in mani serie, ma pieni di problemi pregressi..
> Pretendere che il nostro progetto oggi sia appetibile come quello dell'Inter fa non tanto sorridere, quanto incavolare perché si pretende l'impossibile..
> ...



Sono davvero d'accordo con te, considerazioni molto intelligenti!


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora news da Sky sul futuro di Antonio Conte. Secondo Di Marzio l’ex Chelsea è ad un passo dall’Inter, indipendentemente dal futuro di Allegri alla Juve. La chiusura dell’affare già nei prossimi giorni.


Diciamo che i vari media hanno le idee confuse a riguardo


----------



## hsl (9 Maggio 2019)

Ma potranno mai chiudere nei prossimi giorni con Spalletti che si gioca la CL nelle ultime 3 partite? Se per sbaglio le perdessero tutte e non andassero in CL? E comunque me ne farò una ragione, preferisco Di Francesco


----------



## davidelynch (9 Maggio 2019)

Conte all'Inter sarà il più grosso fallimento degli ultimi 20 anni. Se c'è un posto sbagliato per uno con il suo carattere e la sua storia è proprio quello, mi siedo a aspetto il cadavere.


----------



## jacky (9 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ragionando a logica. La Juventus ha finito la stagione da un paio di settimane e avrebbe già potuto annunciare senza problemi la separazione da Allegri. Per una questione di immagine, non poteva però permettersi di rimanere a lungo senza aver annunciato il nuovo allenatore. Se il nuovo allenatore fosse Conte, quindi un allenatore libero, perché non fare i relativi annunci subito? Quindi, probabilmente, Agnelli è già in parola con un allenatore che non ha ancora finito la stagione e che, quindi, non può annunciare pubblicamente la sua intenzione di cambiare club.
> Questa è la conclusione a cui si può giungere mettendo insieme i pochissimi indizi a disposizione. Poi, tutto può essere.



Semplicemente perché Allegri ha ancora 14 mesi di contratto per 17-18 milioni + premi.
La Juventus non può pagare lui e darne 20 lordi a Conte o 30 lordi a Guardiola.
Quest'anno è stato un bagno di sangue anche con le minori entrate derivanti dalla Champions League.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora news da Sky sul futuro di Antonio Conte. Secondo Di Marzio l’ex Chelsea è ad un passo dall’Inter, indipendentemente dal futuro di Allegri alla Juve. La chiusura dell’affare già nei prossimi giorni.



Bah speriamo imploda anche il loro spogliatoio a questo punto........


----------



## sunburn (9 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> È esattamente quello che penso anche io. La domanda è: chi?


Secondo me Klopp.


----------



## Manue (9 Maggio 2019)

Quando dicevo che l'Inter era anni luce davanti a noi, qualcuno rideva, tipo Spino...

cmq sia, finché non lo annunciano, io non ci credo


----------



## Devil man (9 Maggio 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Conte all'Inter e Spalletti al Milan? Cosa ne pensate? Vi piacerebbe?



secondo me da noi viene Inzaghi


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> A me la cosa che Agnelli metta da parte il suo orgoglio ed ego smisurato per andare a prendere uno che li ha lasciati di punto in bianco qualche anno fa non convince proprio.
> Non vedo neanche Marotta fare i salti mortali per prendere un allenatore come Conte quando ha in casa Spalletti che ha raggiunto ogni obiettivo prefissato e ha un contratto particolarmente importante.
> Poi, come ben dici, tutto può essere.



L'Inter l'anno prossimo vuole puntare allo scudetto, o al massimo entro due anni..quindi Conte gli sembra l'uomo più affidabile


----------



## sunburn (9 Maggio 2019)

jacky ha scritto:


> Semplicemente perché Allegri ha ancora 14 mesi di contratto per 17-18 milioni + premi.
> La Juventus non può pagare lui e darne 20 lordi a Conte o 30 lordi a Guardiola.
> Quest'anno è stato un bagno di sangue anche con le minori entrate derivanti dalla Champions League.


Sì, quest'aspetto l'avevo già valutato, ma si tratta di una cosa che succederà in ogni caso. A meno che non resti Allegri. E allora perché non annunciare la permanenza di Allegri?
PS: si tratta ovviamente di chiacchiere in libertà. Ahimé, non ho la sfera di cristallo...


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ragionando a logica. La Juventus ha finito la stagione da un paio di settimane e avrebbe già potuto annunciare senza problemi la separazione da Allegri. Per una questione di immagine, non poteva però permettersi di rimanere a lungo senza aver annunciato il nuovo allenatore. Se il nuovo allenatore fosse Conte, quindi un allenatore libero, perché non fare i relativi annunci subito? Quindi, probabilmente, Agnelli è già in parola con un allenatore che non ha ancora finito la stagione e che, quindi, non può annunciare pubblicamente la sua intenzione di cambiare club.
> Questa è la conclusione a cui si può giungere mettendo insieme i pochissimi indizi a disposizione. Poi, tutto può essere.



Penso le strade tra la juve e Allegri si siano divise già dopo la brutta uscita di scena contro l'ajax.
Hanno mantenuto riserbo a riguardo solo per motivi di..... borsa.
Il titolo juve nei giorni seguenti alla sconfitta contro l'ajax è andato giù di brutto.
Ma bastava ascoltare parlare Allegri per capire che qualcosa si era rotto.... mai visto e sentito cosi nervoso e scontroso.
Sarà etichettato come colui che ha fallito l'all-in champions.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2019)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Conte all'Inter sarà il più grosso fallimento degli ultimi 20 anni. Se c'è un posto sbagliato per uno con il suo carattere e la sua storia è proprio quello, mi siedo a aspetto il cadavere.



Conte è un grande ma ha evidenti limiti umani..è uno che dai giocatori pretende il sangue, cosa difficile sempre da ottenere dalle prime donne..
Non è che proponga chissà che calcio in realtà..però vince, questo si..

Il problema è che alla fine, Conte in un modo o nell'altro finisce per litigare con qualcuno..è successo ovunque è stato


----------



## Manue (9 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbé dai raga dopo una stagione intera passata a parlare solo di aumenti di capitale e soldi che spuntano non si sa da dove, sempre nell'idea che al prossimo step saltasse tutto e culminata con una squalifica dalle coppe sentire cose così è davvero ingiusto..Elliott non è lo sceicco (mettetevela via, allo sceicco il Milan non interessa, non verrà MAI come mai verrà un altro mecenate cacasoldi) ma è una proprietà solida e seria che sta ristrutturando il club..
> 
> Quanto ai progetti: scusate ma* quello dell'inter parte almeno 4 anni prima del nostro*, con la prima cessione a Tohir hanno iniziato la ristrutturazione, sono quindi passati da 3 stagioni a una proprietà ricca e seria..e comunque sono 10 anni che non alzano mezzo trofeo..noi fino a 2 stagioni fa eravamo nel limbo dei closing gestiti da uno psicolabile, poi un anno in mano ad un signore impresentabile sotto la gestione di due incapaci e adesso siamo da una stagione in mani serie, ma pieni di problemi pregressi..
> Pretendere che il nostro progetto oggi sia appetibile come quello dell'Inter fa non tanto sorridere, quanto incavolare perché si pretende l'impossibile..
> ...




Questo è vero, 
bisogna sempre ricordare da che anni veniamo.

Il tifoso non ha pazienza, si sa.
Siamo stanchi di venire sbeffeggiati da juventini ed interisti...
vorremmo tornare ad essere temibili, non dico invincibili, ma temibili...
ed invece per juve e inter sono 6 punti a stagione contro di noi, gli regaliamo figuracce e soddisfazioni.

Alla lunga, 
specie se vivi a Milano, 
stanca.

Io so che ci vogliono anni, l'Inter è più avanti di noi e la Juve irraggiungibile, 
però dai uno o due campioncini tanto per portare gente allo stadio, prendili


----------



## MarcoG (9 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'Inter l'anno prossimo vuole puntare allo scudetto, o al massimo entro due anni..quindi Conte gli sembra l'uomo più affidabile



Posso anche crederci, ma hanno bisogno di un altro anno per il bilancio. Non hanno una squadra neanche vagamente idonea. Un rosso di 20 milioni (che resteranno 20 solo se fanno altri 45 milioni di plusvalenze). Credo abbiano circa 50 milioni, esagerando, per fare mercato. La rosa competitiva a conte non la fai neanche con 200 milioni. Puoi vendere Icardi, puoi vendere altri, ma per cercare di impensierire la juve ti servono almeno due anni di crescita costante.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbé dai raga dopo una stagione intera passata a parlare solo di aumenti di capitale e soldi che spuntano non si sa da dove, sempre nell'idea che al prossimo step saltasse tutto e culminata con una squalifica dalle coppe sentire cose così è davvero ingiusto..Elliott non è lo sceicco (mettetevela via, allo sceicco il Milan non interessa, non verrà MAI come mai verrà un altro mecenate cacasoldi) ma è una proprietà solida e seria che sta ristrutturando il club..
> 
> Quanto ai progetti: scusate ma* quello dell'inter parte almeno 4 anni prima del nostro*, con la prima cessione a Tohir hanno iniziato la ristrutturazione, sono quindi passati da 3 stagioni a una proprietà ricca e seria..e comunque sono 10 anni che non alzano mezzo trofeo..noi fino a 2 stagioni fa eravamo nel limbo dei closing gestiti da uno psicolabile, poi un anno in mano ad un signore impresentabile sotto la gestione di due incapaci e adesso siamo da una stagione in mani serie, ma pieni di problemi pregressi..
> Pretendere che il nostro progetto oggi sia appetibile come quello dell'Inter fa non tanto sorridere, quanto incavolare perché si pretende l'impossibile..
> ...



Condivido in toto tutto il tuo pensiero, concetti molto logici.
Sai perchè andiamo tutti in bestia??
Perchè a partire dalla stagione 2019-2020 un allenatore lo pretendiamo anche noi.
Un allenatore vero però stavolta .


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Posso anche crederci, ma hanno bisogno di un altro anno per il bilancio. Non hanno una squadra neanche vagamente idonea. Un rosso di 20 milioni (che resteranno 20 solo se fanno altri 45 milioni di plusvalenze). Credo abbiano circa 50 milioni, esagerando, per fare mercato. La rosa competitiva a conte non la fai neanche con 200 milioni. Puoi vendere Icardi, puoi vendere altri, ma per cercare di impensierire la juve ti servono almeno due anni di crescita costante.



Potrebbero giocarsi diversi prestiti con diritto di riscatto, fare un paio di operazioni buone..Marotta gli agganci li ha..altro che la favoletta del mago paratici..vediamo senza occhi di lince cosa prende (vabbé, adesso alla Juve farei bene pure io)

Io credo che se prendono Conte di certo finiscono davanti al Napoli...poi la Juve dipende da che anno fa..oh raga, finché i gobbi fanno 95 punti in ciabatte le altre hanno poco da inventarsi...


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Condivido in toto tutto il tuo pensiero, concetti molto logici.
> Sai perchè andiamo tutti in bestia??
> Perchè a partire dalla stagione 2019-2020 un allenatore lo pretendiamo anche noi.
> *Un allenatore vero però stavolta* .



Straquoto la cosa..voglio tornare a vedere calcio, sentir parlare di calcio e sapere come andremo in campo..
Basta improvvisati o gente che non ha idee di calcio

Di Francesco ti andrebbe bene?


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Straquoto la cosa..voglio tornare a vedere calcio, sentir parlare di calcio e sapere come andremo in campo..
> Basta improvvisati o gente che non ha idee di calcio
> 
> Di Francesco ti andrebbe bene?



Di francesco rispetto a gattuso è un docente universitario ma , a mio parere , ha fatto vedere troppo poco ancora.
Poi come ti dicevo ieri lo vedo un pò involuto : nasce come figlioccio di zeman col suo 4-3-3 e i tagli tipici del tridente del boemo ma a roma è diventato più 'conservatore'.
Da un lato questo potrebbe esser segno di maturità ma anche segno di debolezza.
Vedremo.
Quel che conta è chiudere coi pivelli e iniziare con un allenatore vero.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2019)

Dj Francesco andrebbe bene se hai già una squadra forte e ti serve uno che non faccia danni. Anche se secondo me assomiglia al Lopetegui spagnolo.. uno che farebbe casini lo stesso.


Invece, per me, è un fallimento annunnciato un Montella 2.0.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Di francesco rispetto a gattuso è un docente universitario ma , a mio parere , ha fatto vedere troppo poco ancora.
> Poi come ti dicevo ieri lo vedo un pò involuto : nasce come figlioccio di zeman col suo 4-3-3 e i tagli tipici del tridente del boemo ma a roma è diventato più 'conservatore'.
> Da un lato questo potrebbe esser segno di maturità ma anche segno di debolezza.
> Vedremo.
> Quel che conta è chiudere coi pivelli e iniziare con un allenatore vero.



Io credo che il Milan abbia sta idea in testa, questa graduatoria:
Conte (ma ha detto no)
Sarri (difficile)
Pochetino/Emery (più che altro suggestioni)
Gasperini/Di Franceso (il primo che si accorda)
Giampaolo (soluzione estrema se saltassero tutti gli altri nomi)


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io credo che il Milan abbia sta idea in testa, questa graduatoria:
> Conte (ma ha detto no)
> Sarri (difficile)
> Pochetino/Emery (più che altro suggestioni)
> ...



Conte e Gasp cultori del 3-5-2 , sarri , giampaolo e di francesco lavorano col 4-3-3 o 4-3-1-2.
Chissà se anche queste valutazioni saranno prese in conto nella scelta del nuovo mister.
Spalletti non lo consideri??


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io credo che Conte tornerà alla Juve invece, non vedo grandi possibilità per l’Inter.



Se lo dice di Marzio che va all'inter,temo purtroppo che andrà così


----------



## enigmistic02 (9 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbé dai raga dopo una stagione intera passata a parlare solo di aumenti di capitale e soldi che spuntano non si sa da dove, sempre nell'idea che al prossimo step saltasse tutto e culminata con una squalifica dalle coppe sentire cose così è davvero ingiusto..Elliott non è lo sceicco (mettetevela via, allo sceicco il Milan non interessa, non verrà MAI come mai verrà un altro mecenate cacasoldi) ma è una proprietà solida e seria che sta ristrutturando il club..
> 
> Quanto ai progetti: scusate ma* quello dell'inter parte almeno 4 anni prima del nostro*, con la prima cessione a Tohir hanno iniziato la ristrutturazione, sono quindi passati da 3 stagioni a una proprietà ricca e seria..e comunque sono 10 anni che non alzano mezzo trofeo..noi fino a 2 stagioni fa eravamo nel limbo dei closing gestiti da uno psicolabile, poi un anno in mano ad un signore impresentabile sotto la gestione di due incapaci e adesso siamo da una stagione in mani serie, ma pieni di problemi pregressi..
> Pretendere che il nostro progetto oggi sia appetibile come quello dell'Inter fa non tanto sorridere, quanto incavolare perché si pretende l'impossibile..
> ...



Grazie! allora esistono anche ragazzi con sale in zucca e che vedono il gioco del pallone per quello che davvero è! Sarebbe ora di cambiare tutti mentalità, in questo Paese. Tifare non significa battere i piedi per terra indignati, insultando a destra e a manca, perché non gli si compra il giochino richiesto o semplicemente perché la propria squadra, con tutte le difficoltà che ha accumulato in anni di malagestione, non riesce a vincere. Rimane uno sport, se non si riesce a seguire serenamente e ogni scusa è buona per fare dietrologia è meglio fare altro. 

A mio avviso Conte all'Inter farà né più né meno di ciò che ha fatto Spalletti, con la differenza che il leccese senza filtri dirigenziali nello spogliatoio diventa una bomba atomica. Non vedo l'ora di ascoltare le sue conferenze stampa da interista.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Grazie! allora esistono anche ragazzi con sale in zucca e che vedono il gioco del pallone per quello che davvero è! Sarebbe ora di cambiare tutti mentalità, in questo Paese. Tifare non significa battere i piedi per terra indignati, insultando a destra e a manca, perché non gli si compra il giochino richiesto o semplicemente perché la propria squadra, con tutte le difficoltà che ha accumulato in anni di malagestione, non riesce a vincere. Rimane uno sport, se non si riesce a seguire serenamente e ogni scusa è buona per fare dietrologia è meglio fare altro.
> 
> A mio avviso Conte all'Inter farà né più né meno di ciò che ha fatto Spalletti, con la differenza che il leccese senza filtri dirigenziali nello spogliatoio diventa una bomba atomica. Non vedo l'ora di ascoltare le sue conferenze stampa da interista.



A tutti manca vincere..ci eravamo abituati bene..ma credo che un Milan che gioca a calcio sia già un successo dato che, pur con uno scudetto in mezzo, non vedo giocare bene il Milan dal 2007


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Conte e Gasp cultori del 3-5-2 , sarri , giampaolo e di francesco lavorano col 4-3-3 o 4-3-1-2.
> Chissà se anche queste valutazioni saranno prese in conto nella scelta del nuovo mister.
> Spalletti non lo consideri??



Credo non sia nei nostri piani..e sinceramente non ricordo nella storia un tecnico passare da inter al milan diretto..certo fosse a spasso sarebbe un nome interessante..
Credo che il modulo verrà considerato sicuramente...sennò è meglio che Leo e Paolo vadano a fare altro


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2019)

Perchè nessuno tra gli addetti ai lavori difende il lavoro di Spalletti, ora? Perchè non parte la campagna per la conferma sulla panchina dell'Inter?

Fatevela qualche domanda...


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Perchè nessuno tra gli addetti ai lavori difende il lavoro di Spalletti, ora? Perchè non parte la campagna per la conferma sulla panchina dell'Inter?
> 
> Fatevela qualche domanda...



I miracoli li fa solo san gennaro


----------



## Goro (9 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Credo non sia nei nostri piani..e sinceramente non ricordo nella storia un tecnico passare da inter al milan diretto..certo fosse a spasso sarebbe un nome interessante..
> Credo che il modulo verrà considerato sicuramente...sennò è meglio che Leo e Paolo vadano a fare altro



Così toglieremmo la grana all'Inter di pagare il doppio allenatore, sarebbe un fail completo


----------



## Ruuddil23 (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Perchè nessuno tra gli addetti ai lavori difende il lavoro di Spalletti, ora? Perchè non parte la campagna per la conferma sulla panchina dell'Inter?
> 
> Fatevela qualche domanda...



Già...e parliamo di uno che sta arrivando terzo nonostante le difficoltà enormi di spogliatoio. Mentre invece ho letto che fino a ieri ancora i cosiddetti addetti ai lavori lodavano San Gennaro per aver gestito dei presunti casini che in buona parte aveva contribuito anche lui stesso a creare. Roba da matti...sta' a vedere che cercheranno di farci digerire la conferma di Gattuso e ci toccherà addirittura sperare in Di Francesco!

Quanto a Spalletti, se lo lasciano a spasso per Conte è da chiamare la sera stessa.


----------



## shevchampions (9 Maggio 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Grazie! allora esistono anche ragazzi con sale in zucca e che vedono il gioco del pallone per quello che davvero è! Sarebbe ora di cambiare tutti mentalità, in questo Paese. Tifare non significa battere i piedi per terra indignati, insultando a destra e a manca, perché non gli si compra il giochino richiesto o semplicemente perché la propria squadra, con tutte le difficoltà che ha accumulato in anni di malagestione, non riesce a vincere. Rimane uno sport, se non si riesce a seguire serenamente e ogni scusa è buona per fare dietrologia è meglio fare altro.
> 
> A mio avviso Conte all'Inter farà né più né meno di ciò che ha fatto Spalletti, con la differenza che il leccese senza filtri dirigenziali nello spogliatoio diventa una bomba atomica. Non vedo l'ora di ascoltare le sue conferenze stampa da interista.



Ma infatti, io mi diverto a leggere i commenti su questo forum, in cui l'80% degli utenti è totalmente isterico e ragiona terra terra. Non sono solo d'accordo su Conte, che testimonia l'ambizione del progetto di Suning (ahimè) e che vanterà di una squadra candidata nettamente al secondo posto - non che sia in competizione con noi peraltro. Certo, generalmente non ci mette molto a fare danni, ma è innegabile che sportivamente sia un allenatore sopra la media.

Ad ogni modo, vista la situazione, e senza Champions, mi fionderei immediatamente su Spalletti, che secondo me rappresenterebbe una garanzia al 4° posto. Non vedo altre squadre italiane dove potrebbe andare.



Goro ha scritto:


> Così toglieremmo la grana all'Inter di pagare il doppio allenatore, sarebbe un fail completo



Qua dobbiamo metterci in testa che noi dobbiamo pensare a noi stessi, non agli altri. Milan e Inter sono squadre distinte. Noi dobbiamo cercare di fare il meglio possibile per il Milan, non il peggio per l'inter. Al momento, scordati la competizione con Juve, Napoli e Inter. Ci vuole tempo.


----------



## MarcoG (9 Maggio 2019)

Spalletti non sarebbe male per il quarto posto. Io lo odio, ma odio anche Conte. A noi serve un allenatore di medio-alta fascia. Qualcuno che ha le potenzialità da top ma non è top. Serve che abbia fame. Non è che Pochettino, Ten Hag, Klopp siano là per caso. Anche Carletto da noi ha vinto tutto pur essendo fino ad allora considerato l'eterno secondo.

Ci serve qualcuno che ci garantisca il quarto posto, ma sia eventualmente in grado di offrire un più ampio progetto. Qualcuno soprattutto che faccia innamorare i tifosi, perché di questi tempi l'umore della piazza danneggia enormemente la squadra.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Grazie! allora esistono anche ragazzi con sale in zucca e che vedono il gioco del pallone per quello che davvero è! Sarebbe ora di cambiare tutti mentalità, in questo Paese. Tifare non significa battere i piedi per terra indignati, insultando a destra e a manca, perché non gli si compra il giochino richiesto o semplicemente perché la propria squadra, con tutte le difficoltà che ha accumulato in anni di malagestione, non riesce a vincere. Rimane uno sport, se non si riesce a seguire serenamente e ogni scusa è buona per fare dietrologia è meglio fare altro.
> 
> A mio avviso Conte all'Inter farà né più né meno di ciò che ha fatto Spalletti, con la differenza che il leccese senza filtri dirigenziali nello spogliatoio diventa una bomba atomica. Non vedo l'ora di ascoltare le sue conferenze stampa da interista.




Vogliamo soltanto un Milan che torni ad essere il Milan invece che la ridicola Sampdorietta degli ultimi sette anni. Non credo sia chiedere troppo.

I tifosi del Barca contestano Leo Messi dopo 15 anni di trionfi in Spagna, in Europa e nel mondo, e noi che siamo una società più titolata e prestigiosa del Barca non possiamo chiedere che il Milan almeno torni ad essere tale?


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Vogliamo soltanto un Milan che torni ad essere il Milan invece che la ridicola Sampdorietta degli ultimi sette anni. Non credo sia chiedere troppo.
> 
> I tifosi del Barca contestano Leo Messi dopo 15 anni di trionfi in Spagna, in Europa e nel mondo, e noi che siamo una società più titolata e prestigiosa del Barca non possiamo chiedere che il Milan almeno torni ad essere tale?



I tifosi del Barca sono scemi e comunque possono avere delle pretese da un club che fattura 700 milioni l'anno..il nostro Milan ne fattura 200 e ne brucia oltre 100 in stipendi


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> I tifosi del Barca sono scemi e comunque possono avere delle pretese da un club che fattura 700 milioni l'anno..il nostro Milan ne fattura 200 e ne brucia oltre 100 in stipendi



Si ma appunto, non è ammissibile che un club come il nostro fatturi meno dello Schalke04 e della Rometta. È una roba fuori dal mondo e c’è da augurarsi che Elliot ci metta una pezza anche su questo e trovi modi per aumentare il fatturato, magari anche con sponsorizzazioni fittizie, visto che non possiamo farci ibernare fino al 2024.

Se penso al Barca che fino al 2006 era il NULLA (confronto a noi) mi viene una rabbia...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora news da Sky sul futuro di Antonio Conte. Secondo Di Marzio l’ex Chelsea è ad un passo dall’Inter, indipendentemente dal futuro di Allegri alla Juve. La chiusura dell’affare già nei prossimi giorni.



Non mi fa ne caldo ne freddo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si ma appunto, non è ammissibile che un club come il nostro fatturi meno dello Schalke04 e della Rometta. È una roba fuori dal mondo e c’è da augurarsi che Elliot ci metta una pezza anche su questo e trovi modi per aumentare il fatturato, magari anche con sponsorizzazioni fittizie, visto che non possiamo farci ibernare fino al 2024.
> 
> Se penso al Barca che fino al 2006 era il NULLA (confronto a noi) mi viene una rabbia...



Il fatturato è legato ai risultati (anni e anni fuori dalle coppe) e agli sponsor..
Abbiamo una serie A che distribuisce diritti TV mediocri, non stiamo in CL da anni, il valore del brand cala e gli sponsor salutano o pagano poco..
Non è così facile rilanciare il Milan, da qualunque parte la si guardi ci sono problemi..serve un lavoro certosino e serve soprattutto riuscire ad invertire il trand e tornare stabilmente in CL..ecco perché sono furente per aver buttato nel gabinetto questa stagione che si era messa in discesa


----------



## PM3 (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Perchè nessuno tra gli addetti ai lavori difende il lavoro di Spalletti, ora? Perchè non parte la campagna per la conferma sulla panchina dell'Inter?
> 
> Fatevela qualche domanda...




Forse perché l'Inter ha una rosa per lottare con il Napoli ma sta a -10... 
Su Gattuso esagerano con elogi che non merita, però non vedo il motivo per cui elogiare Spalletti che sta facendo il compitino. 
La situazione Icardi se l'è creata lui... Elogiarlo per come ha gestito il gruppo, dopo aver creato un problema, è come elogiare chi pone rimedio ad un proprio errore. 
Lo scorso anno è arrivato in Champions con la Lazio che non riesce a vincere con il Crotone e De Vrji che gli regala la partita decisiva... Solo per il Milan vale il discorso della fortuna?

Conte all'Inter non è di certo una buona notizia, vediamo chi prendiamo noi e poi tiriamo le somme...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il fatturato è legato ai risultati (anni e anni fuori dalle coppe) e agli sponsor..
> Abbiamo una serie A che distribuisce diritti TV mediocri, non stiamo in CL da anni, il valore del brand cala e gli sponsor salutano o pagano poco..
> Non è così facile rilanciare il Milan, da qualunque parte la si guardi ci sono problemi..serve un lavoro certosino e serve soprattutto riuscire ad invertire il trand e tornare stabilmente in CL..ecco perché sono furente per aver buttato nel gabinetto questa stagione che si era messa in discesa




A chi lo dici....

Quello che è accaduto da dopo il derby è una vergogna, quelle parole “il mio futuro lo saprete tra due mesi” hanno distrutto la squadra, perché hanno capito che Gattuso era un dead man walking e non lo hanno più seguito.

Se a questo si aggiunge il fatto che anche il filotto positivo era arrivato per mero chiulo e vittorie casuali sfruttando qualche colpo dei singoli (visto che questo Milan ha la rosa più forte dal 2011-2012 in poi, ovviamente è nettamente più scarso di quello che perse lo scudo con la Juve alle ultime giornate ma per me è superiore al Milan 2012/2013 e a quelli tragicomici venuti dopo), hai l’attuale risultato....

Ma possiamo ancora farcela, dobbiamo crederci. Speriamo che ci credano anche loro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> A chi lo dici....
> 
> Quello che è accaduto da dopo il derby è una vergogna, quelle parole “il mio futuro lo saprete tra due mesi” hanno distrutto la squadra, perché hanno capito che Gattuso era un dead man walking e non lo hanno più seguito.
> 
> ...



Ci crediamo ma sappiamo bene che l'Atalanta 7 punti li farà..intanto pensiamo a vincere Sabato, sennò si rischia pure l'EL per l'anno prossimo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ci crediamo ma sappiamo bene che l'Atalanta 7 punti li farà..intanto pensiamo a vincere Sabato, sennò si rischia pure l'EL per l'anno prossimo



Io spero invece che l’Atalanta non li faccia, anche perché hanno diversi titolari fuori contro il Genoa, compreso Gomez, e non giocano nemmeno in casa.

Inoltre il Genoa deve ancora salvarsi e secondo me ha anche un obbiettivo economico per tenere fuori la Dea dalla CL, se non sbaglio il Milan ha promesso un bonus al Genoa quando acquistammo Piatek, in caso di raggiungimento della CL.

Vedremo. Io ci credo ancora.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io spero invece che l’Atalanta non li faccia, anche perché hanno diversi titolari fiori contro il Genoa, compreso Gomez, e non giocano nemmeno in casa.
> 
> Inoltre il Genoa deve ancora salvarsi e secondo me ha anche un obbiettivo economico per tenere fuori la Dea dalla CL, se non sbaglio il Milan ha promesso un bonus al Genoa quando acquistammo Piatek, in caso di raggiungimento della CL.
> 
> Vedremo. Io ci credo ancora.



Metti che gli rubano anche 2 punti alle ultime due partite l'Atalanta ha 2 alleate contro...figurati se non vince


----------



## enigmistic02 (9 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Vogliamo soltanto un Milan che torni ad essere il Milan invece che la ridicola Sampdorietta degli ultimi sette anni. Non credo sia chiedere troppo.
> 
> I tifosi del Barca contestano Leo Messi dopo 15 anni di trionfi in Spagna, in Europa e nel mondo, e noi che siamo una società più titolata e prestigiosa del Barca non possiamo chiedere che il Milan almeno torni ad essere tale?



L'ambizione è necessaria, come in ogni ambito della vita quando si vuole migliorare, ma considerando che si sta parlando di passione sportiva, quell'ambizione dovrebbe portare a critiche costruttive (che tengano conto di un particolare contesto storico,piaccia o meno), senza che esse prescindano da un ostinato supporto alla squadra. Qui se ne legge di ogni colore: complotti, insulti alle bandiere, illazioni dietrologiste che alludono a ipotetici scenari quasi sempre totalmente pessimistici. A che serve? al singolo per sfogare le proprie frustrazioni, magari, ma all'AC Milan i sostenitori così non danno nulla di positivo. 
I contestatori di Messi, per fortuna, erano il solito umorale sparato gruppo di esagitati.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Metti che gli rubano anche 2 punti alle ultime due partite l'Atalanta ha 2 alleate contro...figurati se non vince




Tocchiamo ferro. Per me la Juve non li fa passare, devono festeggiare lo scudetto in casa e dubito vogliano attirare su di loro altre polemiche per un risultato che puzzerebbe di biscotto anti-Milan (una vittoria della Dea al Rubentus Stadium) lontano 1000 km . Tocchiamo ferro e andiamo a distruggere Perdenzio Monella.


----------



## Davidoff (9 Maggio 2019)

Sarà l'Inter a togliere lo scudetto ai ladri, non l'anno prossimo ma a medio-lungo termine.
Noi continueremo a navigare nell'anonimato puntando a qualche fortunoso quarto posto, sperando di plusvalenzare per mettere a posto il bilancio. Altro che 2024, ad alti livelli non torneremo più.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Sarà l'Inter a togliere lo scudetto ai ladri, non l'anno prossimo ma a medio-lungo termine.
> Noi continueremo a navigare nell'anonimato puntando a qualche fortunoso quarto posto, sperando di plusvalenzare per mettere a posto il bilancio. Altro che 2024, ad alti livelli non torneremo più.



Dai smettiamola di essere così pessimisti, ora pure l’Inter che torna vincente e noi a guardare. L’incubo peggiore, persino peggiore del dominio gobbo.

Smettiamola. Dal 2024 si torna eccome, avremo lo stadio e la SuperCL, non vedo perché non dovremmo tornare. Speriamo di tornare anche prima, invece, ma non diventeremo la Pro Vercelli d’Europa.

Elliot non è qui per restare, lui vuole vendere in tempi abbastanza brevi e il prossimo proprietario che prenderà il Milan sarà ambizioso perché nessuno compra un club che fa la superCL se non ha ambizioni.


----------



## Davidoff (9 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Dai smettiamola di essere così pessimisti, ora pure l’Inter che torna vincente e noi a guardare. L’incubo peggiore, persino peggiore del dominio gobbo.
> 
> Smettiamola. Dal 2024 si torna eccome, avremo lo stadio e la SuperCL, non vedo perché non dovremmo tornare. Speriamo di tornare anche prima, invece, ma non diventeremo la Pro Vercelli d’Europa.
> 
> Elliot non è qui per restare, lui vuole vendere in tempi abbastanza brevi e il prossimo proprietario che prenderà il Milan sarà ambizioso perché nessuno compra un club che fa la superCL se non ha ambizioni.



Mi ritengo realista, non pessimista. Non fosse per il fpf lascerei aperta la porta della speranza, ma senza poter investire, dovendo sistemare il bilancio e partendo da gap siderali con le altre big (sul piano sia tecnico che economico) pensare che improvvisamente nella fantomatica SuperCl diventeremo competitivi è utopia. Se continua l'andazzo degli ultimi anni non mi sorprenderei se decidessero di escluderci per far posto al Napoli, sinceramente.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Mi ritengo realista, non pessimista. Non fosse per il fpf lascerei aperta la porta della speranza, ma senza poter investire, dovendo sistemare il bilancio e partendo da gap siderali con le altre big (sul piano sia tecnico che economico) pensare che improvvisamente nella fantomatica SuperCl diventeremo competitivi è utopia. Se continua l'andazzo degli ultimi anni non mi sorprenderei se decidessero di escluderci per far posto al Napoli, sinceramente.




L’FPF sarà un problema fino alla SuperCL, perché poi i fatturati schizzeranno alle stelle e potremo permetterci anche noi dei grandi giocatori. Quindi l’epoca del “non possiamo investire seriamente” non sarà eterna, tutt’altro.

Ricordati che il Liverpool qualche anno fa sembrava morto e sepolto come noi, ora è alla seconda finale di CL consecutiva. 

Siamo il Milan, siamo stati in B dopo due coppe campioni e dieci scudetti, risorgeremoa anche da questo inferno.

E non ci escluderanno mai a favore del Napoli, quella è ad inviti per il ranking storico, grazie a Dio. 

Le società piccole e medie non la vogliono proprio perché sanno che creerebbe un gap incolmabile tra chi parteciperà e chi no, ma in questo caso dobbiamo ahimè tifare Agnelli che è quello che più si sta battendo per essa.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Penso le strade tra la juve e Allegri si siano divise già dopo la brutta uscita di scena contro l'ajax.
> Hanno mantenuto riserbo a riguardo solo per motivi di..... borsa.
> Il titolo juve nei giorni seguenti alla sconfitta contro l'ajax è andato giù di brutto.
> Ma bastava ascoltare parlare Allegri per capire che qualcosa si era rotto.... mai visto e sentito cosi nervoso e scontroso.
> Sarà etichettato come colui che ha fallito l'all-in champions.


Ed è giusto
Deve essere ricordato come colui che offende il calcio


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbé dai raga dopo una stagione intera passata a parlare solo di aumenti di capitale e soldi che spuntano non si sa da dove, sempre nell'idea che al prossimo step saltasse tutto e culminata con una squalifica dalle coppe sentire cose così è davvero ingiusto..Elliott non è lo sceicco (mettetevela via, allo sceicco il Milan non interessa, non verrà MAI come mai verrà un altro mecenate cacasoldi) ma è una proprietà solida e seria che sta ristrutturando il club..
> 
> Quanto ai progetti: scusate ma* quello dell'inter parte almeno 4 anni prima del nostro*, con la prima cessione a Tohir hanno iniziato la ristrutturazione, sono quindi passati da 3 stagioni a una proprietà ricca e seria..e comunque sono 10 anni che non alzano mezzo trofeo..noi fino a 2 stagioni fa eravamo nel limbo dei closing gestiti da uno psicolabile, poi un anno in mano ad un signore impresentabile sotto la gestione di due incapaci e adesso siamo da una stagione in mani serie, ma pieni di problemi pregressi..
> Pretendere che il nostro progetto oggi sia appetibile come quello dell'Inter fa non tanto sorridere, quanto incavolare perché si pretende l'impossibile..
> ...



Mi dispiace ma sei completamente fuori strada. Se non vedi oltre e ti limiti a guardare le cose come tifoso non ne esci. Sono cose che dico da due anni ormai e puntualmente i fatti confermano. Detto questo non ce l'ho mica con Elliott, che tra l'altro può fare ben poco. Ma con chi ha creato tutto questo.


----------



## Kdkobain (9 Maggio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace ma sei completamente fuori strada. Se non vedi oltre e ti limiti a guardare le cose come tifoso non ne esci. Sono cose che dico da due anni ormai e puntualmente i fatti confermano. Detto questo non ce l'ho mica con Elliott, che tra l'altro può fare ben poco. Ma con chi ha creato tutto questo.



Posso chiedere cos'ha detto di sbagliato ? sulla parte in grassetto ha chiaramento detto la verità


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Maggio 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Posso chiedere cos'ha detto di sbagliato ? sulla parte in grassetto ha chiaramento detto la verità



Sul discorso Elliott. Chi spera di ritornare nell'olimpo del calcio con questa "proprietà" non ha ben chiaro cosa succede da 4-5 anni a questa parte.


----------



## Kdkobain (9 Maggio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Sul discorso Elliott. Chi spera di ritornare nell'olimpo del calcio con questa "proprietà" non ha ben chiaro cosa succede da 4-5 anni a questa parte.



Ah ok, beh si così è coretto ! Tra 5 anni penso non ci siano dubbi che saremo nel nuovo closing - time ( i hope so...) . 

Però guarda che hai sbagliato, gli hai "grassettato" che l'inter ha il progetto avanti di 4-5 anni (sacrosanta verità)


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Tocchiamo ferro. Per me la Juve non li fa passare, devono festeggiare lo scudetto in casa e dubito vogliano attirare su di loro altre polemiche per un risultato che puzzerebbe di biscotto anti-Milan (una vittoria della Dea al Rubentus Stadium) lontano 1000 km . Tocchiamo ferro e andiamo a distruggere Perdenzio Monella.



Non riesco ad essere ottimista..purtroppo ci siamo inchiappetati da soli


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non riesco ad essere ottimista..purtroppo ci siamo inchiappetati da soli



Il calcio a volte riserva sorprese, forse stavolta sarà una sorpresa positiva per noi, vediamo.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Maggio 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Ah ok, beh si così è coretto ! Tra 5 anni penso non ci siano dubbi che saremo nel nuovo closing - time ( i hope so...) .
> 
> Però guarda che hai sbagliato, gli hai "grassettato" che l'inter ha il progetto avanti di 4-5 anni (sacrosanta verità)



Il grassetto è suo non mio. Comunque molto meno di 5 anni per la cessione IMHO. 
Progetto Inter non so quanti anni sia avanti, quello che so è che prendendo Marotta è indice molto forte di voler tornare. A differenza nostra.


----------



## shevchampions (9 Maggio 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Ah ok, beh si così è coretto ! Tra 5 anni penso non ci siano dubbi che saremo nel nuovo closing - time ( i hope so...) .
> 
> Però guarda che hai sbagliato, gli hai "grassettato" che l'inter ha il progetto avanti di 4-5 anni (sacrosanta verità)



Forse non ti è chiaro che esistono anche quelli che dicono che il nostro sia un progetto di autosabotaggio, iniziato parecchi anni fa, e che continua sulla scia di Yonghong e di Elliott. Non chiedermi perché o quale sia la spiegazione, senò non se ne esce, ma a quanto pare è un'ipotesi accreditata da molti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Ah ok, beh si così è coretto ! Tra 5 anni penso non ci siano dubbi che saremo nel nuovo closing - time ( i hope so...) .
> 
> Però guarda che hai sbagliato, gli hai "grassettato" che l'inter ha il progetto avanti di 4-5 anni (sacrosanta verità)



L’Inter è ben lontana da un top club, se dovessimo aspettare cinque anni solo per arrivare al loro livello poveri noi. Per fortuna tra cinque anni ci sarà la nuova CL, perché altrimenti la vedrei grigia.


----------



## Kdkobain (9 Maggio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il grassetto è suo non mio. Comunque molto meno di 5 anni per la cessione IMHO.
> Progetto Inter non so quanti anni sia avanti, quello che so è che prendendo Marotta è indice molto forte di voler tornare. A differenza nostra.



Ah scusa, non l'avevo capito.
Tempo di fare lo stadio, sistemare il fattore conti ed uscire dal FPF con annessa valutazione in borsa del brand Milan.....tra i 3-5 anni ci sta 
Ad oggi secondo me sono realtà diverse, Marotta va giustamente dove c'è la possibilità di spendere e competere per il campionato e per fare una figura dignitosa in Europa. Noi a quel livello non ci siamo per niente, siamo uno-due gradini sotto e ci vorrà tempo (e non sono ammesse scorciatie) per raggiungere quel livello.


----------



## varvez (9 Maggio 2019)

Vorrei chiedervi una cosa: siete in molti molto sicuri della SuperEuroLeague dal 2024. Bene, e se non la facessero? Occhio....


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Sul discorso Elliott. Chi spera di ritornare nell'olimpo del calcio con questa "proprietà" non ha ben chiaro cosa succede da 4-5 anni a questa parte.



Ma chi ha parlato di tornare nell'olimpo del calcio?
Elliott per me potrebbe anche restare se il Milan come assett aumentasse di valore..per me hanno tutto l'interesse a rifare un Milan di livello europeo per presentarsi nel 2024 con una squadra in grado di fare buona figura in superlega o quello che faranno (ormai pare chiaro che i campionati nazionali hanno i giorni contati)..

Poi vedremo, magari ci venderanno a qualcuno che ha voglia di investire in un prodotto che, svincolato dalla modesta serie A e inserito in un calcio europeo ultramilionario avrebbe altro valore..

Ma ad oggi è tutto lontano, adesso l'obbiettivo è tornare un club sano, che gioca a calcio e ottiene piazzamenti degni del nostro nome


----------



## Kdkobain (9 Maggio 2019)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Forse non ti è chiaro che esistono anche quelli che dicono che il nostro sia un progetto di autosabotaggio, iniziato parecchi anni fa, e che continua sulla scia di Yonghong e di Elliott. Non chiedermi perché o quale sia la spiegazione, senò non se ne esce, ma a quanto pare è un'ipotesi accreditata da molti.



Ho letto questo teorie illuminate, trovo inquietante cosa può generare l'isteria dei Tifosi dopo anni di magra..


----------



## zlatan (9 Maggio 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Ho letto questo teorie illuminate, trovo inquietante cosa può generare l'isteria dei Tifosi dopo anni di magra..



Concordo. Ipotesi fantascientifiche, come quella che Gattuso stia boicottando palesemte il Milan, per non so esattamente quale motivo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Vorrei chiedervi una cosa: siete in molti molto sicuri della SuperEuroLeague dal 2024. Bene, e se non la facessero? Occhio....



Se non la facessero siamo fritti, è semplice (a meno che non arrivi l’emiro scemo che comincia a buttare soldi a fondo perduto, cosa molto improbabile visto che questi prendono squadre senza storia e non clubs gloriosi).

Ma al 99,99% la faranno perché i campionati non hanno più senso e anche in CL, tolte stagioni come questa che sono l’eccezione, si assistono a monopoli o duopoli infiniti, che danneggiano il calcio e il suo appeal.

La Superlega o superCL o chiamatela come volete riporterà competitività ed equilibrio che manca da troppo tempo. E ci saranno almeno 16 top clubs veri invece che due o tre.

E anche noi saremo competitivi, magari non apriremo cicli come quello di Sacchi ma potremo giocarcela alla pari , tornare a vincere e mandare in campo dei campioni pure noi, e non solo degli scappati di casa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma chi ha parlato di tornare nell'olimpo del calcio?
> Elliott per me potrebbe anche restare se il Milan come assett aumentasse di valore..per me hanno tutto l'interesse a rifare un Milan di livello europeo per presentarsi nel 2024 con una squadra in grado di fare buona figura in superlega o quello che faranno (ormai pare chiaro che i campionati nazionali hanno i giorni contati)..
> 
> Poi vedremo, magari ci venderanno a qualcuno che ha voglia di investire in un prodotto che, svincolato dalla modesta serie A e inserito in un calcio europeo ultramilionario avrebbe altro valore..
> ...




Mi sa che hai ragione, per tornare a vedere il vero Milan toccherà aspettare il ‘24 e sono giorni che lo dico.

Prepariamoci a stringere i denti, ci sarà da soffrire ancora.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io spero invece che l’Atalanta non li faccia, anche perché hanno diversi titolari fuori contro il Genoa, compreso Gomez, e non giocano nemmeno in casa.
> 
> Inoltre il Genoa deve ancora salvarsi e secondo me ha anche un obbiettivo economico per tenere fuori la Dea dalla CL, se non sbaglio il Milan ha promesso un bonus al Genoa quando acquistammo Piatek, in caso di raggiungimento della CL.
> 
> Vedremo. Io ci credo ancora.



nella situazione in cui siamo, mi chiedo che differenza possa fare la CL.

la società ha montato questa storiella per non fare mercato, nel momento che ancora un po' e ci scappa il miracolo non hanno cambiato l'allenatore per non andarci. qui siamo davvero al modello longobarda...

se si va per disgrazia, non cambierà niente. a mio parere


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> nella situazione in cui siamo, mi chiedo che differenza possa fare la CL.
> 
> la società ha montato questa storiella per non fare mercato, nel momento che ancora un po' e ci scappa il miracolo non hanno cambiato l'allenatore per non andarci. qui siamo davvero al modello longobarda...
> 
> se si va per disgrazia, non cambierà niente. a mio parere



Se pure qualificandosi in CL facessero un mercato ridicolo con un allenatore ridicolo sarebbe malafede pura e non ci sarebbe altro da dire.


----------



## Zenos (9 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> nella situazione in cui siamo, mi chiedo che differenza possa fare la CL.
> 
> la società ha montato questa storiella per non fare mercato, nel momento che ancora un po' e ci scappa il miracolo non hanno cambiato l'allenatore per non andarci. qui siamo davvero al modello longobarda...
> 
> se si va per disgrazia, non cambierà niente. a mio parere



Non si spiegano come facciamo ancora ad essere lì vicino al 4 posto,eppure esterno non preso a Gennaio,Ibra e fabregas stoppati,conferma del mediocre in panchina,hanno fatto il possibile per non andarci...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Maggio 2019)

siete troppo pessimisti. Sono li da una stagione con una squadra sotto FFP, che cosa pretendiamo? Quest'estate vedremo se lavoreranno bene o meno. A mio avviso ci sono buone possibilità di rinforzarci notevolmente, non dico con acquisti faraonici, ma quantomeno con un ottimo player trading, cedendo tutti i feticci e approfittando delle nuove normative fiscali che ti permettono di prendere giocatori dall'estero e pagare tasse solo sul 30% dello stipendio diminuendo fortemente il monte ingaggi. 

Staremo a vedere


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> siete troppo pessimisti. Sono li da una stagione con una squadra sotto FFP, che cosa pretendiamo? Quest'estate vedremo se lavoreranno bene o meno. A mio avviso ci sono buone possibilità di rinforzarci notevolmente, non dico con acquisti faraonici, ma quantomeno con un ottimo player trading, cedendo tutti i feticci e approfittando delle nuove normative fiscali che ti permettono di prendere giocatori dall'estero e pagare tasse solo sul 30% dello stipendio diminuendo fortemente il monte ingaggi.
> 
> Staremo a vedere



Ecco, la nuova legge, ci stavo proprio pensando in questi giorni. Questa potrebbe essere una delle cose che rilancerà il calcio italiano riportandolo in non troppo tempo ai livelli dei top campionati europei.


----------



## Davidoff (9 Maggio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> siete troppo pessimisti. Sono li da una stagione con una squadra sotto FFP, che cosa pretendiamo? Quest'estate vedremo se lavoreranno bene o meno. A mio avviso ci sono buone possibilità di rinforzarci notevolmente, non dico con acquisti faraonici, ma quantomeno con un ottimo player trading, cedendo tutti i feticci e approfittando delle nuove normative fiscali che ti permettono di prendere giocatori dall'estero e pagare tasse solo sul 30% dello stipendio diminuendo fortemente il monte ingaggi.
> 
> Staremo a vedere



Purtroppo l'anno prossimo si rafforzeranno tutti, non solo noi. Dubito che le romane (soprattutto la Roma) faranno un'altra stagione così mediocre, l'Atalanta ormai è una realtà consolidata...insomma, penso che sarà più difficile arrivare quarti. Questa stagione buttata è imperdonabile.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ecco, la nuova legge, ci stavo proprio pensando in questi giorni. Questa potrebbe essere una delle cose che rilancerà il calcio italiano riportandolo in non troppo tempo ai livelli dei top campionati europei.



a mio avviso ci sarà al corsa ad acquistare all' estero visto le normative attuali. E pensa che al Sud Italia la tassazione sarà solo sul 10% dello stipendio (quindi 90% esentasse) e non sul 30%. De Laurentis si starà leccando i baffi


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> a mio avviso ci sarà al corsa ad acquistare all' estero visto le normative attuali. E pensa che al Sud Italia la tassazione sarà solo sul 10% dello stipendio (quindi 90% esentasse) e non sul 30%. De Laurentis si starà leccando i baffi



Speriamo che serva a ridare competitività a noi e al calcio italiano, che la Serie A è diventata la parodia di se stessa... come il Milan.


----------



## mil77 (9 Maggio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> siete troppo pessimisti. Sono li da una stagione con una squadra sotto FFP, che cosa pretendiamo? Quest'estate vedremo se lavoreranno bene o meno. A mio avviso ci sono buone possibilità di rinforzarci notevolmente, non dico con acquisti faraonici, ma quantomeno con un ottimo player trading, cedendo tutti i feticci e approfittando delle nuove normative fiscali che ti permettono di prendere giocatori dall'estero e pagare tasse solo sul 30% dello stipendio diminuendo fortemente il monte ingaggi.
> 
> Staremo a vedere



In realtà la legge prevede tasse minori x chi ha redditi prodotti all'estero con nuova residenza in Italia. Quindi non sullo stipendio che si percepisce dal club, ma sulle sponsorizzazioni all'estero. E questo comunque potrebbe invogliare molti giocatori ma non far risparmiare le società. E questo è l'unico motivo x cui Ronaldo è venuto in italia


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Maggio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> In realtà la legge prevede tasse minori x chi ha redditi prodotti all'estero con nuova residenza in Italia. Quindi non sullo stipendio che si percepisce dal club, ma sulle sponsorizzazioni all'estero. E questo comunque potrebbe invogliare molti giocatori ma non far risparmiare le società. E questo è l'unico motivo x cui Ronaldo è venuto in italia



stai citando la vecchia legge di Renzi. Nel nuovo decreto crescita da Maggio di quest'anno è in vigore quanto ho descritto. solo 30% stipendio tassato che arriva al 10% nel sud italia

Decreto Crescita” (il Decreto legge n. 34 è stato pubblicato lo scorso 30 aprile nella Gazzetta Ufficiale).


----------



## mil77 (9 Maggio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> stai citando la vecchia legge di Renzi. Nel nuovo decreto crescita da Maggio di quest'anno è in vigore quanto ho descritto. solo 30% stipendio tassato che arriva al 10% nel sud italia



Ma x chi vale scusa? X tutti i lavoratori dipendenti che provengono dall'estero? E senza limiti di reddito? Mi sembra stranissimo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## mil77 (9 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## Victorss (9 Maggio 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Purtroppo l'anno prossimo si rafforzeranno tutti, non solo noi. Dubito che le romane (soprattutto la Roma) faranno un'altra stagione così mediocre, l'Atalanta ormai è una realtà consolidata...insomma, penso che sarà più difficile arrivare quarti. Questa stagione buttata è imperdonabile.



La Roma se non la facciamo andare in Champions come dei polli e se non succede qualcosa sta messa non male, MALISSIMO.


----------

